# collection of FOTDS!



## xsparkage (Feb 1, 2007)

i hope this is okay, i was going through my photobucket and decided to post my favorite fotds!!


in order from old to most recent!



















































i think this was for some contest showing moulin rouge. ignore the obviously not matching pink nails!


















i love this look. i have absolutely no idea why.




















































good lord, only 29374923749237498 pictures there. hahaha, hopefully youll find something you like!


----------



## faifai (Feb 1, 2007)

I love them all! You look so amazing in bright bright colors.


----------



## VogueInfection (Feb 1, 2007)

I LOVE how you do your eyeshadow... I'm no good at putting e/s on.
Could you maybe tell me what eyeshadows you used on pictures 4, 20, and 22?
Pretty please?
TY -Stef


----------



## maxipoodle1 (Feb 1, 2007)

get out!!!..i like them all....very colorful!!!


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 1, 2007)

Moved to Say Cheese Forum per FoTD Guidelines.


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 1, 2007)

you're gorgeous.


----------



## KaylaGrace (Feb 1, 2007)

Love, love, love all of them. Sooooo doing the violet and teal one tonight!


----------



## Ambi (Feb 1, 2007)

What foundation do you wear?


----------



## Katja (Feb 1, 2007)

*Oh my lordy, beautimus maximus! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  That's hot (and not Paris Hilton 'hot' (ugly)), like hot hot.

Ok, questions:  

What is the lime green e/s in #1? And where did you get that yellow hair thingy?

What is the orange e/s in #4?

Danke schon miss. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## xsparkage (Feb 1, 2007)

the green es looks like bitter to me!

orange is my faveeee, pink bronze! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and i use bare minerals foundation, but its starting to get too dark for me so i think ima switch to everyday minerals!


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Feb 1, 2007)

youre SO pretty! thanks for posting this..you're so creative! i may swipe some of your ideas


----------



## xsnowwhite (Feb 2, 2007)

those are so pretty! i esp. like the one wherey ouve got osme pink in your hair and youre wearing soft pink colors. You are really pretty!


----------



## kaliraksha (Feb 2, 2007)

you are ridiculously cute and bright... i love it


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Feb 8, 2007)

if you can remember...what did you use on your lips in pic number 7? they look amazing


----------



## franimal (Feb 8, 2007)

these are all so fun! you are gorgeous


----------



## SerenityRaine (Feb 8, 2007)

Love all the colors! I was wondering what colors did you use in 14 & what pink is that in 17? TIA


----------



## LolaStarz (Feb 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Rawr* 

 
_I LOVE how you do your eyeshadow... I'm no good at putting e/s on.
Could you maybe tell me what eyeshadows you used on pictures 4, 20, and 22?
Pretty please?
TY -Stef_

 
YES! I would also LOVE LOVE to know what you used on 4, and 19-20!

You are fantastic. I always adore your skills... LOVELY!!


----------



## LolaStarz (Feb 9, 2007)

Also, if you happen to remember what you had on your lips in # 10?? 

THANKS!!!


----------



## summer6310 (Mar 10, 2007)

love them all...ur bright makeups look so natural with your beautiful smile!!!!


----------



## Luxurious (May 1, 2007)

I loooove your mu. always. and your t-shirts are amazing. what did you use on lips in pic 4?


----------



## aziajs (May 1, 2007)

Quote:







 
I love this!


----------



## User49 (May 2, 2007)

:ilike::hifive:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*Awesome! What do you use foundation/skin wise? It has such an even finish? Do you use a prep and prime as well? MSg me back pls!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I LOVE YOUR STYLE!!!*


----------



## Juneplum (May 2, 2007)

who's cuter than you???????????????? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 u r adorable! these are GREAT!


----------



## MACisME (May 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 

 
_who's cuter than you???????????????? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 u r adorable! these are GREAT! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
haha i totally agree!


----------



## Kurtina88 (Dec 22, 2007)

What did you use in #7 and #8? Your looks are amazing


----------



## XShear (Dec 22, 2007)

Amazing! I wish I had balls to pull off all those looks!


----------



## nikki (Dec 22, 2007)

You look great in these vibrant colors!!


----------



## frocher (Dec 23, 2007)

You look fantastic!


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Dec 24, 2007)

well look how cute you are! I love all of those looks. I really really really like bright colors but I am soo afraid to wear them


----------



## snowkei (Dec 25, 2007)

dear, I found some video of urs on youtube! and I MUST tell u, ur sooooooo cute that I cannot stop smiling! I love ur post and envy ur creativity!! keep posting pliz... and I enjoy seeing ur cutest video!!!


----------



## discopie (Jan 9, 2008)

you're so talented!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jan 11, 2008)

i love how bright the colors you use are! you're soo good!


----------



## missmacqtr (Jan 11, 2008)

yOU are gorgeous! i really love ur smile and ur tuts!!


----------

